# Celeste Saddle



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where can i find a celest saddle? Preferably a comfortable one...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

A Fizik Alliante would most certainly be comfy

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Fizik-Alian...2084QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bianchiusa.com has a few various saddles. I was saddened to find that outside of that, there isn't much. My Selle Itali SLR Gel Flow is black, which doesn't clash too much.


----------



## jumpjibe (Mar 3, 2008)

*post a WTB*

If you want all-celeste (rather than black with touches of celeste) & are OK with an older saddle, you might also locate a used saddle through a Want To Buy ad.

Some of the used saddles could be nearly pristine. For example, I always rode my mid-1980s Campione with a saddle cover. The lettering on its all-celeste Selle Italia is like new.

Most of the older saddles, OTOH, may not be padded. But I like it that way . . . .


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Celeste Fizik Ariones can be found on ebay from time to time

Andy


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

celeste selle SMP

http://cgi.ebay.com/SELLE-SMP-2009-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

You can order new Celeste saddles from www.fizik.com.

Both the FI'ZI:K Arione Wing Flex and the Arione CX Kium are available with varying amounts of Celeste - you decide thanks to a special design feature on thier website.

Price in Euros (not including shipping):
Arione Wing Flex e 169
Arione CX Kium e 189


----------



## fungus the muffin man (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought a celeste fizik pave cx saddle from america via ebay brand new for £45 inc P&P the other week  
America seems to always have nice bianchi stuff on ebay compared to the UK


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

fatsteelfreak said:


> Celeste Fizik Ariones can be found on ebay from time to time


I bought one just a few weeks ago. Awesome! And... It really looks the part.


----------

